# iPad et USB



## Philactere (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir si il est possible de récupérer des documents (pdf par exemple mais *pas* des photos) directement depuis un périphérique USB sans passer par iTunes.
Donc j'aimerais utiliser un connecteur USB pour appareil photo (celui d'Apple ou un autre) pour y brancher une clé USB ou DD USB et y transférer des pdf dans l'application GoodReader (ou une autre sachant classer des docs et les lire).
Bref, l'iPad est-il capable de mettre à disposition des applis autre chose que des images via son adaptateur USB ? Goodreader sait-il importer directement depuis un port USB ? Une autre application le fait-elle ?

Merci pour vos réponses
Philippe


----------



## regsam (15 Décembre 2010)

Je te signale que Goodreader te permet de transférer toutes sortes de document, PDF inclus, sans besoin de clé USB. Tout simplement par wifi, sans passer par iTunes.


----------



## Philactere (15 Décembre 2010)

Oui merci ça je connaissai, mais ma question portait sur... L'usb. En fait c'est pour pouvoir charger des pdf depuis un environnement où je n'ai ni iTunes ni wifi (hé oui ça existe encore des lieux passablement fermés sans wifi ouvert à portée d'iPad)..

Par contre dans ce cas j'ai la possibilité de brancher l'iPad à un pc sur un port USB via le câble mais là je suis bloqué, pas de lien entre le pc et goodreader, juste un accès en lecture seule sur les photos stockées dans l'iPad. 

Merci quand même. 
Philippe


----------



## arbaot (15 Décembre 2010)

si c'est depuis un PC/mac tu peux accéder en usb (par le câble apple)au contenu des dossier des app  avec iPhone explorer 

si c'est depuis une clef USB/une carte SD avec le connecteur apple tu peux récupérer tout ce qui ce trouve dans un dossier DCIM vers photos


----------



## Philactere (16 Décembre 2010)

Merci arbaot, malheureusement sur le PC qui m'intéresse je n'ai ni iTunes (semble-il nécessaire pour installer iPhone explorer) ni de droit admin pour installer iPhone explorer... C'est un PC au taf. Je vais dans un premier temps tester iPhone explorer sur mon mac @home puis si j'arrive à mes fins je verais avec un admin au taf pour l'installer sur le PC.
Merci


----------

